# TOO Funny!!!



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7175053/

I found this over at Coyotehunter.net.

xdeano


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

You just won't take my advise will you xdeano, but yet there you are wearing that dang green suit again. :rollin:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I wish I was that good. I want to be on the Pro Staff! :rollin:

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano said:


> I wish I was that good. I want to be on the Pro Staff! :rollin:
> 
> xdeano


i wanna run over a cat with my moms station wagon :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

LOL. :rollin:

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Hand calls are for pussies, I havent played with a whistle since I was seven. :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano that has got to make you proud! A cartoon character designed after you! :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah i thought so too. I've just gotta find a place that makes those contacts that look like moist leaves though, or the queen's camo to cover my entire body. Or painting my rifle all white in the winter time. I'm not going down the whistles road on this forum, I know that BBJ likes whistles though, you could ask his advice on what type of whistles he like to blow. :laugh: Straight up killer.

Hay fallguy you should make some yote jerky. You like balloons too don't you?

I need to go find a bag of kittens.

later,
Deano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> Hay fallguy you should make some yote jerky. You like balloons too don't you?


Alfalfa xdeano I will make some coyote jerky. I am not awesome enough yet to call it "yote" jerky.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

Guys,
I am here at home just trying to kick a case of double pneumonia. Threads like this one are good for me. :thumb: Take a gander at THIS movie http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/6322981/


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Rich Cronk said:


> Guys,
> I am here at home just trying to kick a case of double pneumonia. Threads like this one are good for me. :thumb: Take a gander at THIS movie http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/6322981/


 i was gonna post that to Rich :rollin: :beer: .


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

That's pretty good too. I still like the first one best, five minutes well spent! I didn't see xdeano's flying bicycle though! :rollin:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

kingcanada said:


> I didn't see xdeano's flying bicycle though! :rollin:


That bike is in the shop. He's getting a new basket woven right now for the front of that bike. ET gained some weight this summer and stretched it out. I offered to borrow xdeano my daughter's basket from her bike, but he didn't like it. He said it wasn't pink enough.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

kingcanada said:


> That's pretty good too. I still like the first one best, five minutes well spent! I didn't see xdeano's flying bicycle though! :rollin:


King, if you knew who is is, you'de give it a big :thumb:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh, I kind of had a few suspects. I give them both a big :thumb: ! Does this mean we can't say "yotes" anymore?! :lol:


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

I only post links to movies that are based on true stories. :thumb: 
http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7159199/


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah that [email protected] bike, it's out of commission for right now. It's been to wet to ride it to stands lately.

Both of those other posts are good too. I had to laugh about the Tim Anderson one. I don't quite know who possum Al is but it's funny anyhow, holy crap 12 coyotes.

Forest did you get a new pair of shoes yet, or are you still running in those crusty pink prostitute boots?

xdeano


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

lol are there some things i need filled in on? it has been a while since i have been on here lol.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

lol.....this is great.
http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7260735/


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

papapete said:


> lol.....this is great.
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7260735/


 :rollin: :rollin: Most of the coyotes come late to the call, but there is no denying the sound combination!!! :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

CoyoteBlitz said:


> lol are there some things i need filled in on? it has been a while since i have been on here lol.


 Search "xdeano's new calling strategy" and you will be filled in! Enjoy.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

kingcanada said:


> CoyoteBlitz said:
> 
> 
> > lol are there some things i need filled in on? it has been a while since i have been on here lol.
> ...


I bumped it back to the top.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I wish I was that good. I want to be on the Pro Staff!

Maybe NF has a Pro Staff. Killer!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

hay i'd be willing to be on a pro staff for a decent mfg, that's free stuff. I never get anything free.

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

You want to get on some one's staff so you can get free stuff? GOLD DIGGER!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> hay i'd be willing to be on a pro staff for a decent mfg, that's free stuff. I never get anything free.
> 
> xdeano


Alfalfa there is nothing wrong with free stuff.


----------

